# smoked amberjack



## bigd3077 (May 7, 2015)

I got a nice lunch box from my cousin down in the keys. Got a couple nice reef Donkeys and sent them to me to smoke. Made a simple brine with salt, brown sugar, tyme, and a bay leaf. I cleaned the fillets up, removing all blood line. After 24 hours in brine, I placed on smoker racks and refrigerated overnight. Got up early, and set up the mes30 . Temp was 190-210. Got done in about an hour an a half. Came out spectacular! !














20150505_215253.jpg



__ bigd3077
__ May 7, 2015


















20150506_062518.jpg



__ bigd3077
__ May 7, 2015


















20150506_063844.jpg



__ bigd3077
__ May 7, 2015


















20150506_063855.jpg



__ bigd3077
__ May 7, 2015


















20150506_070847.jpg



__ bigd3077
__ May 7, 2015


















FB_IMG_1430927504445.jpg



__ bigd3077
__ May 7, 2015


----------



## bigd3077 (May 7, 2015)

Oh, and I smoked with apple chips.


----------



## welshrarebit (May 7, 2015)

I think an amberjack is called a kampachi (or kahala in Hawaiian) and is a very tasty fish!!!!

Nice smoke...


----------



## bigd3077 (May 7, 2015)

It has a few different names. It is looked down from people that don't filet properly. Bigger ones can get worms as well. If that means more for me, I'm good with that!


----------



## gary s (May 7, 2015)

Nice Looks Good

Gary


----------



## sota d (May 7, 2015)

Looks great! This fish also makes an excellent smoked fish spread.


----------



## bigd3077 (May 7, 2015)

gary s said:


> Nice Looks Good
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary, my first smoke in at least 4 weeks. Damn, been so busy.


Sota D said:


> Looks great! This fish also makes an excellent smoked fish spread.


Yes it does. That was my original plan, but I had to get the kids to school and was out of time. Just made a simple fish salad and put on a pita. Got another one for today, it came out very good...


----------



## gary s (May 7, 2015)

Slow down and smoke more

Gary


----------



## bigd3077 (May 7, 2015)

gary s said:


> Slow down and smoke more
> 
> Gary


I'm with you. Had my oldest daughters first communion, and it was a lot of planning for the party. The day after that was my wife's birthday, and she banned me from smoking, lol. This Sunday is Mothers day, so no smoking. I had to pass up spare ribs on sale too, huge racks for $13.


----------



## gary s (May 7, 2015)

We have Pork Butts on sale here for $1.79 lb  not bad   Got some a while back for $1.27

Do you can any of your fish ?

Gary


----------



## twoalpha (May 7, 2015)

Great looking smoke.

Larry


----------



## themule69 (May 7, 2015)

It looks very tasty!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bigd3077 (May 8, 2015)

Thanks again guys.  I have not canned any cause it usually does not last.  In fact,  this batch is all gone already


----------

